
Apple's market cap could conceivably exceed ExxonMobil's  - amahadik
http://fnno.com/video/331-apple%C2%92s-market-cap-could-conceivably-exceed-exxonmobils
======
api
All on the strength of _design and aesthetics_.

~~~
amahadik
And one really driven CEO!

